
A curated list of things related to FastAPI - mjhea0
https://github.com/mjhea0/awesome-fastapi
======
simplecto
FYI -- you might be shadow-banned because all of your posts are flagged as
[dead]. Sad really because much of the content is relevant to python
developers.

That said, and getting on topic -- thanks for this list. I have been looking
at using FastAPI for some new things.

Thanks!

